# Your Ideas as we head toward winter.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just wanted to gather ideas on how we all prepare for winter in terms of our homes, shops and property. Thought perhaps some great ideas might surface that could help others, or feel free to present your problems for others to offer suggestions. I have a few ideas that I'll be posting in the coming weeks and I'll be looking at your ideas as well. 
_________________


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

-Burn your land (Contact your local Forestry agency for help)

-Protect your waterlines

-Keep your animals warm

-Keep warm

-Make sure all of your wiring is ready for the upcoming heaters. Make sure you don't get sparks flying everywhere and your place burns down

-Gather wood during the summer so it can have time to dry out before winter


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a super well insulated home here that is super easy to heat, and if anyone is looking to put up a building, I'll toss some diagrams and photos out there for your perusal. Some great concepts to share and I also have a great deal of "Green Concept" building experience and education. More to come.....


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

GFC Firefighter said:


> -Burn your land (Contact your local Forestry agency for help)
> 
> -Gather wood during the summer so it can have time to dry out before winter


I prefer to cut wood the winter before! Don't like running chainsaw in hot weather! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Fall always reminds me when I was a kid helping dad get ready for winter. Putting Sta-Bil in all the gas tanks, changing the oil in all the equipment, taking the batteries out the equipment that doesn't get used in the winter, trimming the weeds one last time. We never had a wood stove so I never had to worry about cutting wood


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

-Keep your tire pressure checked. Cold air will flatten your tires faster

-Check your batteries (water in them, charge, etc)

-Keep flashlights available


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> I go early spring or in the fall. Additionally, I keep well over 20 cords on file at any given time, so that I have enough wood for over 3 years of winters. Like money in the bank!


Trouble is, when storing wood for more than one year, it gets dirty to handle (loose bark, bugs, etc)! Except dead Red Elm, the best firewood available. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

grnspot110 said:


> Trouble is, when storing wood for more than one year, it gets dirty to handle (loose bark, bugs, etc)! Except dead Red Elm, the best firewood available. ~~ grnspot110


Not if it's under cover!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Waldershrek said:


> Not if it's under cover!


Try some "pig hickory"! Worms like to make fine sawdust out of it, even under cover! I have kept about a cord of dead red elm for a backup supply for several years. It's so hard, nothing bothers it!

I use mixed wood (oak, hickory, walnut (culls), among others. Try to have next years wood cut by the first of the year, store it outside at the farm until fall. Basically have an endless supply of whatever I want to cut. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If any of you have trouble with freezing pipes or cold floors, you might have leaking crawl space vents. I did this with mine and it really made a difference.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I cut pieces of 26 guage roofing a few inches larger than the vents to be covered then outlined them with weather stripping as shown above.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Next, I stuff the vent holes with precut pieces of fiberglass insulation, which are stored in a bag during the warmer months, so the pieces can be reused over and over. I have an old bottle brush for sweeping out the webs and grass clippings etc. Note in the above photo, the achore bolts imbedded in the foundation. These are to hold the panals in place and apply pressure to the weather stripping, helping to seal the openings from moisture, wind and varmits and bugs.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The finished product.... Installed! Even when it's 30 below outside, the crawl space maintains above 50 degrees. Hope this info helps some of you.


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

We'll just mow and clean up the yard before winter to help keep things tidy and to make sure nothing is left out that needs to be inside.

I plan to insulate the heat ducts so we'll lose less heat to the crawl space this year.We plan to get the ducts cleaned as well and they need it badly.

Our water meter is located on the front porch which is enclosed but not heated, we have a heat tape as well as a couple of temp gauges so we can monitor the temps and take action if needed before it freezes.

I've been working on my little tractor trying to get it all ready for winter with fluid/filter change and going over the dozer blade and snow blower so when the white stuff falls I can move on it.

Of course the storm windows will go in and no doubt I'll caulk and spray more foam where needed.


----------



## Frankie of PA (Oct 10, 2010)

Clean furance and oil burner. Install new filter and nozzle and adjust electrodes. 

Change oil in tractors and lube. Put plows on and test. I clean up my plows in the summer and repaint and make any repairs.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

How do you clean the heat ducts? I need to do this at my apartment


----------



## TeamCheap (Dec 22, 2009)

There are companies that have a huge vacuum built into their trucks and they attach a giant 8" or 10" hose to the heating ducts and cold air return and suck all the crude out.
They also have beater whips and brushes that loosen up the stuck crude as well as air hose with nozzles to blow the stuff loose.

I expect to pay $200 or so to get it done right (both heat side and cold air return side) although there seems to be a large amount of guys out there doing it on the cheap (to start then they add) and basically ripping people off.

I'll be able to see before and after pics/vid.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Probably help my allergies too! Or make them ten times worse lol


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

tractor beam said:


> If any of you have trouble with freezing pipes or cold floors, you might have leaking crawl space vents. I did this with mine and it really made a difference.


Working on a simular project for the single glaze windows in my basement area. Should help keep the warmth in I hope.


----------



## TeamGreen (May 18, 2009)

Tractor beam thats a great idea for the crawl space..


----------

